# Hawaii- Big Island- 2br - two weeks in Oct/Nov



## richardm (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a prospect searching for a fortnight on the Big Island in Hawaii. There is flexiblity on the exact dates.  

If you have a preconfirmed reservation, please send me details at rental@vacation-times.org or call Rich at (407) 310-7144.


----------

